# Aristocrat Arrived



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Well it's here and I am more than pleased with the results.:tu Even the wife is impressed. Plus 48 model, natural cherry with the only options being the 2 sliding shelves and the beveled glass. Looks like it is going to hold a one heck of a lot of boxes and singles. 

Driver unloaded it and brought it into my garage...waited while I unpacked and checked it out. Seems he was a fellow BOTL and wanted a look-see. Needless to say he left happy with a half a dozen sticks for his efforts.

A couple of pics of the new humi...will post more once it gets set up, seasoned and loaded up.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

beautiful!!! enjoy it.....I do believe you will


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

She is a real beaut, treat her right and respect her. She will always stand true by your side!!!! :ss


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

congrats!!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Man, that is beautiful. Congrats! :tu


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

very sweet, cant wait for pics of it loaded.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Six sticks for the guy huh? Thats awsome:ss It looks great John,i love how tight everything is and closing that door is like wow!Enjoy it good health John...


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn that looks good. Enjoy it.

I finally got the wife to ok the purchase of an Aristocrat humi as well. Too bad I probably have to wait until next year. Damn bills!!!!


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Damn! That things looks awesome. It must be perty if you got some positive comments from the wife.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The manager says to him "Looks like a great humidor, whats it called?" and papajohn says "The aristocrat!"


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Six sticks for the guy huh? Thats awsome:ss It looks great John,i love how tight everything is and closing that door is like wow!Enjoy it good health John...


Yeah Dave I had intended to slip him a couple of bucks as Bob suggested to make sure everything was intact with the shipment but he was so darn helpful that he left with a Padron Exclusivo and a Party Short + a few truck smokes for the road. After some of the grumpy delivery guys I have come across over the years this guy was like a ray of sunshine. Anyway he took down the name of Club Stogie to check it out and asked if I was around days so when he is in the area again he could drop off a few sticks in return. I guess it proves that it's nice to be nice, eh?


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Those are amazing. I want one!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

She's a beauty! Enjoy filling her up, and show us some more pics!:ss


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice. :ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Sweet Humi!!! :tu Congrats on that!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats man! That is a beauty. Set it up and pick a special cigar to celebrate!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sounds like your off to a good start. Let's see what she looks like when yoiu get a chance to put some smokes in!


----------



## iceman95 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ooooooh Aaaaaaaah! :tu :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You bought the best from the best.

Congrats on the great purchase.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

MAN that's puuurrrrrdddddyyyyyy!

Congrats bro!

~Mark


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

WTG John. It looks great now and will look even better when it contains your fine cigar collection. You are going to love it. :tu 

Frank


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

She looks awesome John, congrats.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

SUHWEEEEET!


Now that is a fine lookin' cabinet!

ATL


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a beauty, congrats! Let's fill'er up now! :ss


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i got one of those ordered just last week..........except mine will be black. i'm curious as to why you only got two shelves instead of the usual 3?

bruce


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulations, have fun filling her up.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats a nice a, high five!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

That company does some really good work! I am quite familiar with their products. They are located here in the D/FW metroplex, and are sold at none other than my "home" B&M cigar shop, where I'm a member. (Arlington Cigar)

You did good!:tu 

I may just have to get me one soon!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks great - just reading "Aristocrat Arrived" made me  a little bit


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Bob does great work. You will have zero regrets. Enjoy it.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats John, looks purdy  Cant wait to see her filled up


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

broozer said:


> i got one of those ordered just last week..........except mine will be black. i'm curious as to why you only got two shelves instead of the usual 3?
> 
> bruce


Their are 3 shelves..2 lower ones are on sliders and the 3rd was just sitting there on the middle shelf when I took the picture. You will love it as Bob does great work. Easy set-up and it is now in it's "seasoning" mode. Damn, more waiting.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Well it's here and I am more than pleased with the results.:tu Even the wife is impressed. Plus 48 model, natural cherry with the only options being the 2 sliding shelves and the beveled glass. Looks like it is going to hold a one heck of a lot of boxes and singles.
> 
> Driver unloaded it and brought it into my garage...waited while I unpacked and checked it out. Seems he was a fellow BOTL and wanted a look-see. Needless to say he left happy with a half a dozen sticks for his efforts.
> 
> A couple of pics of the new humi...will post more once it gets set up, seasoned and loaded up.


Wow, you finally got it! Looks great! I wish I was going to be able to meet up with you and the guys in Seattle, but I am not going to be up there until the end of the summer. By the looks of the pics looks like you will be buying more sticks :ss Brent


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Looks good. Hopefully one of those bad boys are in my near future.


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

Congrats on a great purchase. Fill 'er up and snap some shots!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

That is one beautiful humidor. Congrats on such a lovely piece and yes I am envious. :dr 

Enjoy it in good health and let us know how you end up liking it.

Rob


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nice!!!
Boy do I regret not having gotten that bigger one.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, that looks great. Great pickup :ss


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Beautiful Humi and +1 for taking care of the delivery guy. Sweet.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

That is sweet. I have to get one of those bad boys. Enjoy.:tu :tu


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats on the Aristocrat, John. Very sweet cab humi.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> The manager says to him "Looks like a great humidor, whats it called?" and papajohn says "The aristocrat!"


Haha... I get it! And that is one hot humidour!!!


----------



## Kiss079 (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats, looks like lots of room for some goodies.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats, she is a beaut! :tu


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm so jealous, enjoy it man.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Haha... I get it! And that is one hot humidour!!!


Finally! Someone got it :r


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

man im thinking hard about these.. is this one temp/rh controlled.. those are the ones im interested in... thx for the pics... :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The only thing better at looking at that would be looking at it filled.
:tu:tu


----------

